# Favre Leuba



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi

Wheres the post gone that was here about 2 hours ago called:

Favre Leuba a curious state of affairs?

Seems to have gone missing?

Thanks.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Is this it:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/inde...0&p=640612&hl=Favre&fromsearch=1&#entry640612


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Something is odd. Bluestifford has two posts about a "childhood watch" which don't show the post at all. Anyone else seeing this?

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=63440&view=getnewpost&hl=&fromsearch=1

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=63441&view=getnewpost&hl=&fromsearch=1


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi David,

My apologies for that. The forum crashed earlier this evening leaving the database in a bit of a state.

I ran some database maintenance at about 1am UK time to fix it up and those two posts by Bluestifford were created in the midst of that.

I think I should have a word with the mods about creating a 'forum maintenance' sticky to publicise planned down time until the forum is fixed up once and for all.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Is this it:
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/inde...0&p=640612&hl=Favre&fromsearch=1&#entry640612


Hi yes thats it, its been moved no idead why but thanks alot for clarification.


----------

